# Slam Dunk Fishing Tournament Aug, 8th



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If any one is interested in buying tickets, the Basketball Team will be in front of Publix in Gulf Breeze, Saturday August 1st. There you can buy a ticket and receive three raffle tickets for chances to win. Drawing will be held during the Tournament, during the awards ceremony, along with other door prizes. This is the only opportunity to receive 3 raffle tickets with a purchase of a tournament ticket. Some of the items being raffled include<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Footcush - $80 value</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Guy Harvey?s Portraits of the Deep four D.V.D. Series - $100 value</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Fishin Chix Apparels</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">New Balance Gift Card</LI>[/list]<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">And much more!


----------

